

A New CMS and Why - donniefitz2
http://www.brainfuel.tv/a-new-cms-and-why

======
donniefitz2
I wrote this article to explain why I created a new CMS system and why I think
content management should be something offered as a service instead of an
installed system. Oh yeah, and I'm really excited that I launched this product
yesterday.

~~~
bprater
Before I looked at the system, I thought: "Yep, they all start off simple".
But then I noticed you were offering it as a service.

It's a unique model and I can see a place for it in the market. G'luck.

------
mhartl
I really like the idea of a hosted CMS. Best of luck to you. One suggestion:
remove (or at least de-emphasize) the X's from the design; I kept trying to
"close" the items on the left menu bar. :-)

------
ctingom
I've used the Clover CMS and it's a solid system. Also, it takes care of a lot
of the SEO problems that hosted content management systems often have. Search
engines will pick up your content.

------
illumen
Weird. This market is _really_ flooded... but I guess that means there's a lot
of people out there who want it :)

Good luck!

------
eli_s
I like the idea of CMS as service - good luck with it!

I'm not sure who you are targeting with this service though. Is it the average
Joe that needs to update his site? If so then the video and text on your site
focus too much on the technology. FTP client asp php - the average user
doesn't know or care what these are.

If you're targeting web developers are you going to let them brand up your
service as their own?

I think you need to be clearer about who you're marketing to and make sure
that your video and web site reflect this.

Great idea though. All the best!

~~~
donniefitz2
Thanks for the advice. You are right. It's hard to gear the site toward my 2
markets. Really I have 2: Joe small business and Web designer/developers. I am
going to allow for custom branding in the future for designer/developers.

